# Snowboarding - For all you SNOW lovers



## Aloavera (10. März 2020)

Check this out


----------



## Hammer-Ali (10. März 2020)

Cool, wo biste? Ich bin gerade in Leogang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TechieTech (23. Juli 2020)

Toller Film! Wann ich solche Videos sehe, kann ich kaum warten, bis der Winter wieder kommt.


----------



## Veschaner (17. Dezember 2020)

Gefällt mir. Da bekomme ich direkt wieder Lust mich aufs Brett zu schwingen. Leider muss das diesen Winter ja alles ausfallen. Auch der FIS Snowboard Cross Weltcup fällt im Februar 2021 aus weil die Corona-Auflagen nicht erfüllt werden können und das obwohl ich mir extra schon einen neuen Wettanbieter über wetten.com ausgesucht habe. Also entweder muss ich mich auf den Winter 2021 gedulden oder ich suche mir im Sommer eine Kunstschneehalle.


----------

